# Shy during playtime



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi , just a quick question on my rats behaviour.I got my first rat around 9 months or so ago.She was REALLY shy at 1st so I got her a friend and she really came out of her shell.

The problem is i read on here alot that rats will often fall asleep on you , spend time with you and generally show affection.
Its not that shes scared of me i dont think , she likes being carried about on my shoulder , she takes food from me , waits by the door for me to get her out etc.But as soon as shes out the cage shes off , she wont come near me , or if she does if i make the slighteset movement she pegs it !

I think maybe its because she likes exploring and thinks im gonna put her back in her cage straight away if I catch her.

Just so you know though its a huge 3 story cage with toys , treats and hammocks so its not like shes dreading going back to a tiny cooped up cage.

My littlest one behaves quite similarly too , but is a little more social as shell come and watch me type and climb on me.

Are there any tips on making your rats a little more sociable towards you or does it just depend on the rats nature?


----------



## eclecticnoise (Jan 4, 2008)

Try ignoring them. Just sit there reading or playing a game and eat a snack. They will usually become curious and come over to investigate. Also try seeing what games they like. If doesn't work I'd try doing forced socialization to get them used to you. Go to the Dapper Rat website - they have lots of ideas for toys, games and the best ways for your rat to get used to you. http://members.aol.com/juliesrats/behavior.html#bonding - This is the link for socialization methods.


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

You have Females right?
Chances are from what you've mentioned your furkids love you but females are all about the "ohhhh shiny what's that?"*wanders off* they are usually constantly on the go and love to explore.
Male rats are more of the "Mummyyyyy hold me, love me" type. Try the site that eclecticnoise suggested there's some great "tips for socializing with your ratties" there.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

My girls like to use me as home base when they're playing. I read or do homework, and eventually they'll come bounding up to chew on my book, climb on me, or chew on my pen. I wrestle with them a little, push them off my book so they don't pee on it, and eventually they'll go fight with each other or just go explore something else. And a little while later, they'll be back for more! 

Girls, especially while they're young, are unlikely to just snuggle down with you, unless you happen to catch them while they're getting sleepy and tired out from exploring. 

It might help to keep a stash of small foodies with you while you're reading/doing whatever when your girls are out. Every time they come by, give them a little piece, but only one or two each time. And don't let them find or raid your stash! Eventually they'll wander off because you're just too boring. But they'll be back, so give them another little piece of food! (I find Suebees to be great for this, just handing out a couple little pieces of cereal at a time). Eventually they'll come back more often and stay longer. I notice my girls get MUCH friendlier immediately after I've given them a little morsel.


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

Well bringer of food is next to godliness for them :lol:


----------



## Almi (Feb 11, 2008)

Leala said:


> You have Females right?
> Chances are from what you've mentioned your furkids love you but females are all about the "ohhhh shiny what's that?"*wanders off*
> Male rats are more of the "Mummyyyyy hold me, love me" type.


Sounds like another species we're all familiar with. ^o^


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

Haha you have no idea >_<
My 21 year old friend is the biggest momma's boy I've ever known. It's rather silly actually.


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for all your help guys but im kinda resigned to the fact that theyed much rather be off exploring than come anywhere near me !  
Ive tried pretty much everything bar forced socialization (which im not prepared to do) but Snoogles still seems to crap herself whenever I try and pick her up during playtime.As soon as I stand up she shoots straight for the nearest hidey hole so its difficult for me to get her.Shes obviously not scared of me because she cant wait for me to let her out in the first place and shoots up my arm onto my shoulder just waiting for me to put her on the floor , then shes off ! Once shes had enough, instead of coming to me for snuggles she just goes back into her cage and waits for me to close the door !
Munchkin is much less shy , she will come and see what im doing , climb on my shoulder and snuffle in my ear , get under my hoody and tickle me etc.
I guess this ones just down to different ratty personalitys.


----------



## eclecticnoise (Jan 4, 2008)

Forced socialization is not as bad as it sounds. I did it with one of my girls and she's gotten so much better with me. She really came around. I didn't have to do it very much either.


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

Its not like shes shy all the time , only at free range time. Im unsure as to wether forced socialization can actually make a rat want to spend time with you.Can you explain what you did and how your rat was before and after ?


----------



## eclecticnoise (Jan 4, 2008)

My girl really didn't like to be picked up. She would grab onto things and try and run away. She also didn't want to be on me really when they free ranged. At the beginning I just let them crawl over me while I was at the computer. Edan never wanted to climb under my shirt like Etta did or be on my lap or shoulder. She would usually just sit in my hoodie and try and run down my arm ever so often. I used the method where you hold the rat for 20 min in your hands, you can let them run through your hands, but keep them in your hands. I did this for 20 min each day 3-4 times a week and after a week and a half she would be running to the cage door for me to pick her up so she can come play. Now we free range on the bed and they run around, chew on my pants' buttons and ties, and they are even starting to come sit on my chest and let me give them some skritches. They still love to run around and aren't on me all the time but I have seen a dramatic improvement (I know being girls they are more active - my boys are old giant lumps that never move during free range time). Edan has even started bruxing which she never did before


----------

